# Attachment Style Interview panic!



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I am really uncharacteristically panicking about my ASI interview this week coming (Attachment Style Interview)- my social worker plays it down and hasn't remotely explained it other than I'll be tape recorded and assessed - and that I have to come up with some traumatic events and people I confide in - my brain has gone completely blank and although I can think of events, I have close relationships with several people and can't remember specifically what I discussed with one person in particular for various events. 

It's important as it's used as part of the basis of the type of child you could adopt (or if you're even appropriate in the first place!). My SW says she has no worries about me and I think she just wants to 'tick' that box in the process!

Anyway can anyone calm this ridiculous panic?!!!!

Thanks


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

We were worried about this one too but it sounded much worse than what it actually was.  we were asked questions like, what 5 words would you use to describe.... and then given a variety of situations, feeling, childhood, Mum, Dad, Partner etc etc
I found it no different to the usual session with the SW, other than I was on my own
Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, deep breaths, smudgerbabe!  I think this was 'hidden' in our usual home study discussions, and it's not as big a deal as it all sounds.  She's going to record it - well, a lot of SWers record normal HS sessions, so they can get their notes right.  You're going to be assessed on it - well, technically we're assessed on everything we say or do is HS - it's an assessment for adoption!  

So in other words, this is just another home study session, where you're going to concentrate on attachment styles.    You already have what it takes to get through this, it's going to be fine.    It's not a pass/fail scenario, it's just about finding out what makes you tick, how you form relationships, and what matters to you.

Try and stop thinking about it as an interview or an assessment, and think about it as a chat to get to know someone.    It's going to be fine!  

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys that's really helped and I'm breathing normally now lol!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey smudgerbabe, our sw has emailed us a list of attachment style questions that She's going to go through with us. If you pm me your email I could send them to you. Xxx


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Smudgerbabe : sending you   for your meeting. Just be yourself, answer honestly and try not to over think scenarios in your head.  I found that I was over analysing myself and it just fought on anxiety.  Your sw will be supportive and hopefully make it as casual as possible to encourage you to chat freely.

Good luck x x


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaah predictive text, bane of my life! My last msg should say brought on anxiety not fought!


----------

